# Vote for your favorite photo



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

This was really difficult !!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

It is so hard, they should ALL be winners!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

It is hard, but I'm a sucker for a muddy puppy. Good luck everyone!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That sure was hard


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great photos everyone! Very hard to choose just one.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

I feel so bad when i vote, and then look to see who's winning and see dogs with no votes. 


They should all be winners.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

1 more day of voting. so get your votes in.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh wow, I loved all of these!


----------

